

JavaScript Resources - typicaljoe
http://mostrecent.net/javascript/&mk=hn

======
javascriptdev
This reads like a cliffs notes version of javascript material. Reasonably good
summary, but fairly shallow. The blogs list in particular is sparse.

------
GrandMasterBirt
I wasent aware of those yahoo videos on advanced js programming... Absolutely
awsome! My only regret is that I can't vote this up 50 times :)

This actually solves a lot of my javascript design woes. I will start adapting
some useful patterns now :) Leave it to the folks at yahoo to come up with
some brilliant solutions.

------
eli_s
Would be nice to see ExtJS on the list too. Not sure why it always gets left
off lists like this - its an amazing UI framework.

